# Got bored so I....



## rdmalak (Apr 17, 2013)

Decided to re-handle my super cheap paring knife. The handle was broken for some time and numerous attempts to fix it had failed so I grabbed a scrap piece of wood I had and went at it. I used Amboyna Burl and solid brass rod for the pins. The handle still needs another couple coats of Tung Oil and some finish sanding but you get the idea. There is one little piece missing on one side. It will be filled shortly.

I really like how it turned out and it's a better handle then this blade deserves but I had a great time with this little project. Just a note that other than a drill there were absolutely no power tools used on this project at all. I hope you all enjoy the pics as much as I enjoyed the project.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks great! I wish I was more project minded.


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 17, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Andy777 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice work! Now that you know how to do it you can try on a nice knife.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 17, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Looks great! I wish I was more project minded.



+1

Nicely done!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice! Great job man, keep 'em coming!


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I'll have to try a wa handle next maybe. The only "nice" knives I have are wa handles.


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, so I'll ask - how did you cut and shape the Amboyna without power tools? Nice job by the way.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 17, 2013)

that's a lot of sanding! great work!


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 17, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Okay, so I'll ask - how did you cut and shape the Amboyna without power tools? Nice job by the way.



I just used a coping saw and lots of sanding.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have one kicking around with loose scales. I was thinking of doing the same thing - talk about gilding the lily. :lol2:


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah it's kind of overkill but I like this knife a lot more now. It has moved to my mag rack of nice knives.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job!

I have a few projects that are going to be started (hopefully) this week. Yay for fun!


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks Tom. I hope one day I can afford a nice knife from your site. Still loving the soap though!


----------



## sharkbite111 (Apr 20, 2013)

That looks awesome!! A little inspiration for those of us without a shop/garage or power tools!! 

Chris


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 20, 2013)

It takes a little longer but it's totally possible.


----------

